# Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

Moin, 

momentan habe ich ein Problem mit meinen Karpfen . 

Unsere Pflanzenzone ist nicht abgeschottet vom eigentlichen Teich, sodass alle Fische dadurch schwimmen können und auch mal ein paar Blätter fressen dürfen. Das Problem ist jetzt bloß, dass die Karpfen das auch spitz bekommen haben und jetzt ziehen die Biester einfach mal ein ganzen Pflanzenpott mit __ Schilf in die Tiefe. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der eine Spiegelkarpfen wohl seine 8 kg haben wird........ . Ist denen einfach langweilig oder haben die nur Hunger (sobald die Pflanze unten ist, ist sie auch im Karpfenmagen)? Die Karpfen bekommen speziell täglich Mais und Brot.... . 

Nun die Frage: Wie kann ich am besten meine Pflanzenzone schützen? Einfach eine Art Mauer in das Wasser stellen, sodass zumindest die Karpfen nicht mehr durchkommen? Wenn, was für Steine? 

Danke!


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Hi,
warum soll es dir besser gehen als anderen Karpfen / Koi Freunden ???
Bei mir ist es seit Jahren an der Tagesordnung, daß Pflanzen umgeschubst , ausgebuddelt und teilweise
gefressen werden.  Ist halt ein Spiel gegen Langeweile . 
Du kanns natürlich versuchen mit größeren Feldsteinen eine Grenze zu bauen, aber auch da schubsen
meine Koi teilweise solange dran rum, bis sie in die Tiefenzone abrutschen


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Moin Herr FISCHER!!
Es geht viel einfacher! Kennst Du so ne Gage vom Gewebeputz, schneide sie auf  breite wie Du sie brauchst,ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht,
und sperre den Zugang für Deine Karpfen ab.
Mehr brauchst Du nicht machen,das Fixieren und haltern ist Dir überlassen,Steine ,Nägel,  Draht
alle 30 cm sonst kippt sie um.

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Ron, Du gönnst den Fischen aber auch gar nichts !!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*



samorai schrieb:


> Moin Herr FISCHER!!
> Es geht viel einfacher! Kennst Du so ne Gage vom Gewebeputz, schneide sie auf  breite wie Du sie brauchst,ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht,
> und sperre den Zugang für Deine Karpfen ab.
> Mehr brauchst Du nicht machen,das Fixieren und haltern ist Dir überlassen,Steine ,Nägel,  Draht
> ...



Hallo  

Die Zone ist ca. 2.50m lang und 0.40m breit, wie ein Rechteck aufgebaut. Zugänglich von einer Längs- und einer Breitseite:shock. Aber das ist schonmal ein guter Tipp! Ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

JAEIN!
Pflanzen leben bei mir am Teichrand sowie im Pflanzen-Klärteich. Natürlich schmatzen die Koi an den Pflanzen im Teich etwas herum, aber ohne nennenswerten Schaden zu verursachen.
Die Gaze ist gar nicht so schlecht für den Teich, einige Fehler lassen sich so mit leicht wieder ins rechte "Licht"bringen,und es ist eine einfache zu Lösung( ohne Mauer und so....).

Ach so wir tragen hier auch richtige Namen; der persönlichen Ansprache halber.Ich heiße ja auch nicht Samorai, sondern Ron.


LG RON!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Wie wäre es hiermit? Dann würde ich einfach diese Ziegelsteine hinstellen, hochkant (und natürlich gedreht, nicht so wie auf dem Bild), mir damit eine Mauer machen und dann die flache Zone mit Unkrautvlies auskleiden und mit Teicherde auffüllen. Hört sich jetzt für mich wie ein Geistesblitz an, was meint ihr? 

http://www.teich-forum.org/gallery/files/705-Uferzone.JPG


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*



samorai schrieb:


> JAEIN!
> Pflanzen leben bei mir am Teichrand sowie im Pflanzen-Klärteich. Natürlich schmatzen die Koi an den Pflanzen im Teich etwas herum, aber ohne nennenswerten Schaden zu verursachen.
> Die Gaze ist gar nicht so schlecht für den Teich, einige Fehler lassen sich so mit leicht wieder ins rechte "Licht"bringen,und es ist eine einfache zu Lösung( ohne Mauer und so....).
> 
> ...



Hallo Ron! 

Den Beitrag hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, als ich meinen schon abgeschickt hatte wäre aber nett wenn du dich auch dazu äußerst. 
Ich fahr morgen mal in den Baumarkt und schau mir die Gaze mal an  Ist sowas teuer?


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Im Baumarkt ist alles etwas teurer, versuch es lieber bei Bauking, Raab-Kärcher oder anderen Bau-Zulieferer, oder frage Kumpels oder Nachbarn, so viel brauchst Du ja nicht.Eine Rolle hat 50 qm oder mehr, müßtest Du mal sehen wo Du am günstigsten fährst. Oder ein Bekannter bringt Dir etwas vom Bau mit, Maurer oder Maler, die verwenden sie.

LG Ron!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Und was sagst du zu meiner "Idee"?


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Wenn Du die Ziegelsteine so hochkant einfach hinstellst, liegen sie ganz schnell in der Tiefenzone...


----------



## 0815 Fischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Ziegelsteine so hochkant einfach hinstellst, liegen sie ganz schnell in der Tiefenzone...



Ich hatte gedacht das ich pro Stein 2 Drähte durchziehe und die mit einem größerem Gegenstand verbinde, z.B. kleines Stück Rohr oder so und auf den Gegenstand dann die Teicherde Schütte. Die Steine sollen natürlich auf der Längsseite liegen, nicht hochkant sorry


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Hm!
Ein KLINKER-Stein ist 24x12x6. Jetzt steht die 24 er Seite nach oben, dann würde ich lieber die 12er Seite nach oben legen, also längs und noch einen oben drauf. Aber so richtig gefällt es mir nicht.
Die Klinker sind Scharfkantig auf jeden Fall noch mal Folie unter legen, zur Sicherheit.
Die Gaze wächst mit der Zeit ein und ist auch nicht Scharfkanntig.
Lass es Dir mal ein zwei male durch den Kopf gehen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> Die Karpfen bekommen speziell täglich Mais und Brot.... .


Moin Fischer,

wenn du täglich nur Mais und Brot bekommst, würdest du auch rausgehen um etwas Abwechslung zu fressen, egal was es ist. 

Das ist billiges Mastfutter, damit Karpfen schnell auf das Verkaufsgewicht kommen.
Gönne denen mal eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung, dann könnte das Verlangen schnell nachlassen.
Was zur Beschäftigung ganz gut ist sind diese Futterbälle. Das Futter ist darin aber es fällt nur langsam nach Stubsen raus.
Damit ist die Langeweile weg, wenn da was ordentliches drin ist.

Auch Orangen, Salat, Melonen, ..... regt die angestrenge Suche nach Nahrung an.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Gut danke! Ich fahr gleich los in Baumarkt um mir die Sachen erstmal anzuschauen (kaufen kann ich ja woanders). 

Mastfutter ist es doch eigentlich erst, wenn ich zu viel gebe oder? Ich hatte das eigentlich als ausgewogene Ernährung betrachtet, zumal die Karpfen auch die __ Muscheln und Algen fressen und Mineralien über die Steine aufnehmen oder sehe ich das flasch?


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Moin,

es gibt auch extra Karpfenfutter ... hast Du denn auch KOI in Deinem Teich?

Für KOI würde ich das Futter nicht hernehmen, aber für Karpfen schon :smoki

http://www.fischzucht-mueller.de/karpfen-futter-biomar-allco.html


----------



## 0815 Fischer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Danke für den Link. Auch wenn jetzt einige mich für hochgradig bescheuert halten: Warum muss man bei den Kois eigentlich auf so viel achten?! Bei unserem früheren Teich war das Wasser manchmal extremst trübe, sodass teils sogar Rotfedern oben schwammen, aber die Kois lebten......(das mit dem Wasser war nur ein Beispiel, dass das nicht der Regelfall ist/ sein sollte ist mir klar).


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Hi,

schau mal den Teich im Hintergrund an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51dC8JXSus4

Wasserqualität: 1a

Dass das Wasser hierzulande so "kristallklar" wie möglich sein soll, dient nur dem Zweck, dass der Besitzer seine Koi besser beobachten kann  ... Es spricht nichts gegen dunkle, "veralgte", parasitenfreie Teiche. Das dürfte eigentlich sogar besser für die Fischhaut sein


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Geht natürlich auch extrem gut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMON50SjdSo


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Das wird Dir in Deutschland so vor soggestiert! Zum einen verdient die Industrie sehr viel Geld damit ( Klarwasser-Technologie o.a.). Der Koi als Edelfisch muss auch "edles"-klares Wasser haben. Daran ist auch nicht schlechtes, denn mann will ja die edlen Fische auch sehen.
Es wird einfach Tod geschwiegen, das der Koi um zu laichen auch seine "Umwelt" betrachtet, das heißt auf deutsch um so grüner das Wasser ist, um so mehr hat die Brut zu fressen.So denkt die Alte.Der japanische Züchter weiß das und düngt oder verdreckt seine Teiche extra.
Grünes Wasser kann auf keinen Fall zum schaden der Fische beitragen, zumal sich Karpfen,wenn sie im Boden wühlen anscheinend sehr wohl fühlen.
Und auch vom Gesundheits-Stand her, meine ich, sind sie nicht so anfällig.
Aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.
Mal sehen was die absoluten Koi Fans so sagen, wird bestimmt aufschlußreicher wie von mir.
Habe ebend mal die Links vom Doc gesehen, eigentlich nichts anderes wie ich schrieb.
LG Ron!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

So! Pflanzenzone umgebaut! Bin durch den Baumarkt gelatscht, auf der Suche nach Gaze und dann viel mir plötzlich ein Laubgitter für Dachrinnen ins Auge! http://www.pw-internet.de/images/cms/marley-laubschutzgitter02.jpg . Das Teil hab ich einfach unten mit Steinen beschwert und siehe da, es funktioniert! Die Karpfen schwimmen da nicht drüber, die Goldfische schon  und es ist absolut Foliensicher, da Plastik.


----------



## derdirk (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

Laubgitter, super Recherche . Damit hast Du mir eine Menge Kopfarbeit abgenommen. Habe nämlich schon tagelang über eine Abgrenzung von Pflanzzone zur tiefen Zone nachgedacht, da es bei mir teilweise schnell steil nach unten geht. In der flachen Zone habe ich Bachlaufbahnen gelegt und kann das Laubgitter mit ein paar eleganten Nadelstichen "annähen".

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

das hier bestell ich mir demnächst, allerdings um draus ein Aufzuchtbecken für den Koinachwuchs zu bauen, das häng ich dann in den Teich.. für Eure Ideen wär das auch was.. gibts auch in anderen Maßen, als Meterware und in andren Maschenweiten    http://www.ebay.de/itm/KUNSTSTOFFZA..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Zäune&hash=item3f21f7cd32


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

He Lucy!
Guter Gedanke aber Du solltest es irgenwie zum halten bringen.Wenn sich Algen in der Gaze anhängen wird sie doppelt so schwer und bricht unter der Last unweigerlich zusammen.
Ich habe so etwas noch nicht gebaut, aber als Neupflanzenschutz eine Gaze schon des Öfteren verwendet.
Die einfache Lösung ist ein Lattengestell vom Ufer her, wo Du die Gaze anbindest.
Das etwas schickere ist ein senkrechter Stab am Ufer mit einem Loch oben drin. Einen Aludraht
oben durch die Gaze gezogen und beides mit mehreren PVC- Schnüren verbunden, so wie bei einer Brücke mit  Pylonen.
Mir ist noch was ganz anderes eingefallen, ein Fahrradschlauch, da ist die Rundung schon vorgegeben.
LG Ron!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenzone und Karpfen!*

So neue Nachrichten.....

Leider hat sich das Laubgitter langsam selbst ausgerollt :/ damit war der Schutzeffekt auch weg -.-. Jetzt hab ich mir einen kleinen Holzzaun gebaut, bloß das er wie ein L gebaut ist (also nicht wie ein normaler Zaun, den man reinkloppen müsste) auf der "langen Seite" von dem L leg ich wieder die Kiesel rauf und natürlich auch die Pflanzen und an dem kurzen Ende hab ich das Laubgitter angeschraubt....desweiteren habe ich an dem "langen Stück" eine Dampfsperre (aufm Bau gefunden, reißfester als Teichvlies meines Erachtens) angeschraubt, als Schutz für die Folie vor den doch recht spitzen Kieseln (ärgere mich, dass ich das beim ersten Versuch nicht gemacht habe.....irgendwie hab ich jetzt Bammel, dass die Kiesel mir Microlöcher in die Folie gemacht haben :/) Fotos folgen


----------

